# How can i make libiconv



## exescuter (Mar 23, 2018)

I do not understand how it can be
I make "make" on "iconv" in the answer I receive

config.status: creating Makefile
/usr/local/lib/libiconv.so.3: unsupported file layout
config.status: error: could not create Makefile

fetch http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/libiconv/libiconv-1.15.tar.gz
tar jxvf libiconv-1.15.tar.gz
cd libiconv-1.15
./configure --prefix=/usr/home/my/paket/libiconv-1.15

forgot to specify the OS FreeBSD-9.3
pkg_add is not able to do because the packages are not available
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest
I have to use
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.2-release/Latest


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 23, 2018)

The first thing you need to do is upgrade your FreeBSD environment. 9.3 is pretty much 4 years old *** and there have been many severe bugs found in the mean time. That's also the cause of your problem: trying to run modern software on an outdated environment, it's simply not going to work. Nor is that version supported on these forums.

So:

Upgrade to a supported version of FreeBSD, see this link.
Then install libiconv using either the Ports collection (converters/libiconv) or packages.

*** (edit): 9.3 went EOL in December 2016, so it's not as old as I initially claimed (1 year & 3 months). Even so this doesn't change the issue at hand: your only liable option is to upgrade to either 10.4 or 11.1.


----------



## exescuter (Mar 23, 2018)

update to FreeBSD-9.2 will not reach, already costs FreeBSD-9.3
I need the FreeBSD-6.4 version
from the ports can not be set, everything else then stops working.
already tried to put "gettext", more than half of the programs stopped working.


----------



## ldgc (Mar 23, 2018)

I agree with ShelLuser. First upgrade FreeBSD to 10.4 or 11.1 and then upgrade all third party software.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2018)

Relevant: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## exescuter (Mar 23, 2018)

The server has stopped working, now it is necessary to go to another city to re-install it and start all over again.
The journey takes 16 hours.

Thanks for the help.


----------

